# Happy Bday davefrombc!!



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Dave!!! what time is the party? :bigsmile:  lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dave! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy B'day Dave


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

happy b day !!!!!
party like a rockstar


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday 'Dad'. Hopefully we'll catch up on Wednesday !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Happy birthday dave!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Dave, try not to burn down your house before you blow out the candles:bigsmile:

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to bake a cake for you but I couldn't find a pan big enough for all those candles.................


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you had a good one and took'er easy with people you love.

Cheers man,
Chris


----------

